# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Αναζήτηση τροφής vitakraft

## koufonissia

Έχει δει κανείς σε πετ της Αθήνας αυτη τη τροφή?

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ δεν την έχω δει ποτέ ξανά  ::  κι έχω πάει σε κάμποσα πετ σοπ

----------


## koufonissia

> Εγώ δεν την έχω δει ποτέ ξανά  κι έχω πάει σε κάμποσα πετ σοπ


Mμ και γω πρίν λίγο την είδα σε μια αναζήτηση στο νετ κι απότι βλέπω είναι καλή.Θα ψάξω απο αύριο και ενημερώνω.

----------


## Georgia_io

Αν την εχει βρει καποιος και σε Θεσσαλονικη ας με ενημερωσει και μενα

----------


## Windsa

...ίσως λίγο άσχετο...ώμος όσες φορές έχω πάρει τροφή Vitacraft στα Cockatiels μου - δεν τη τρώγανε, (((( Δηλαδή πέταγα στα σκουπίδια 70%....

----------


## marlene

Εγώ βρίσκω αυτήν την εταιρία στο petshop της Σβώλου (Θεσ/νίκη)...
Μου φάνηκε καλύτερη σε σχέση με οτιδήποτε είχα βρει ως τότε αλλά.. κ πάλι, είναι τίγκα στους ηλιόσπορους! Τσέκαρα διατροφικές πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ κ είναι μάλλον μέτρια η ποιότητα της..
Βέβαια αυτό που παίρνω εγώ είναι για κοκατίλ.. Δεν χάνεις κάτι όμως να συγκρίνεις τα θρεπτικά συστατικά της συστατικά με αυτά κ καμιάς άλλης γνωστής εταιρίας..! Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα για τη σύγκριση την Versele Laga και έπαθα την πλάκα μου..
Ψάχνεις που ψάχνεις δηλαδή, να βρεις κάτι πραγματικά καλό!

----------


## warlock

Εγώ σε αυτής της εταιρείας τροφή για παπαγάλους , έχω βρει πεταλούδες και σε στικς ψείρες .Μου έτυχε φέτος αυτό ενώ αυτής της εταιρείας χρησιμοποιούσα παλαιότερα την τροφή για χάμστερ που βγάζει .Πλέον δεν την παίρνω ...

----------


## Georgia_io

> Δεν χάνεις κάτι όμως να συγκρίνεις τα θρεπτικά συστατικά της συστατικά με αυτά κ καμιάς άλλης γνωστής εταιρίας..! Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα για τη σύγκριση την Versele Laga και έπαθα την πλάκα μου..
> Ψάχνεις που ψάχνεις δηλαδή, να βρεις κάτι πραγματικά καλό!


Versele Laga ειπες,ε? Θα τη ψαξω  :Happy:  Αν η ποιοτητα ειναι μακραν καλυτερη, αξιζει

----------


## marlene

Γεωργία, αν βρεις αυτήν την τροφή στη Θεσσαλονίκη γράψε μία κ εδώ που τη βρήκες... Η Βίκυ μου έχει πει μονάχα για ένα pet shop στην Ηλιούπολη....

----------


## Georgia_io

> Γεωργία, αν βρεις αυτήν την τροφή στη Θεσσαλονίκη γράψε μία κ εδώ που τη βρήκες... Η Βίκυ μου έχει πει μονάχα για ένα pet shop στην Ηλιούπολη....


Θα σου στειλω pm με το link για ενα μαγαζι που τη βρηκα στην Οδο Λαγκαδα (δεν το βαζω εδω, μη θεωρηθει διαφημιση), αλλα θα ψαξω και προς τα ανατολικα τιποτα

----------


## jk21

οποιος γνωριζει δινει στοιχεια σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται με pm .τα εχουμε πει αυτα....

----------


## Georgia_io

> οποιος γνωριζει δινει στοιχεια σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται με pm .τα εχουμε πει αυτα....


Δεν πιστευω να δημιουργησα προβλημα... Απλα οδο ανεφερα

----------


## jk21

γεωργια αν ειχε δημιουργηθει προβλημα θα ειχε γινει ηδη απαλοιφη του ονοματος.δεν ξερω τις περιοχες στη θεσσαλονικη αλλα αν φωτογραφιζετε ξεκαθαρα καποιο καλα ειναι να το αποφευγουμε .

----------


## Georgia_io

Μπα, δεν νομίζω να φωτογραφισα κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λέγοντας τη συγκεκριμένη οδό (είναι αρκετά μεγάλη), δεν έχω και ιδέα της περιοχής... Έχω και εγω φόρουμ και ξέρω να είμαι αρκετά προσεκτική, μην αγχωνεσαι, όλα καλα :-)

----------

